# Need some new graphics



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I need something new fella's I've been using the same sigs forever now. Could someone hook it up? I would like a new Kenflo sig or if someone could even change my current one that would be cool.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I made you a Kenny banner a while ago. You didn't like it?

Edit: Nevermind, I see you have it in your signature. Umm.. What would you like changed?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

B-Real said:


> I made you a Kenny banner a while ago. You didn't like it?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I see you have it in your signature. Umm.. What would you like changed?


I was thinking the pic and the color:dunno: I dunno see what you can whip up:thumbsup:


----------

